# Help with a new rescued cat



## Leard (Apr 16, 2020)

Recently I adopted my first cat. She's a very cute small and shy black shorthaired called Pepper. She's a socialised feral and was found as a kitten on the street and then raised to about a year old with fosterers when we finally adopted her. After reading some advice online I set up our utility room with a bunch of cardboard boxes with blankets/cat bed inside, a scratching post, litter tray and her food bowls. When she was brought home I took her straight to the room and let her hide inside one of the boxes.

It has been eight days now and the most we've seen of her is when we are able to take a video of her from behind the fridge where she sometimes likes to hide. She spends all day hiding underneath a blanket or behind the fridge and occasionally will move between hiding spots (we've left our phones on timelapse in the room to catch her in the act). She comes out at night and eats, drinks, and uses her litter tray. We spend time in the room talking and just reading/working so she can get used to our smell. Occasionally we have tried to lure her out of her hiding place with some yummy tuna or warm chicken, however we barely get any movement out of her doing this.

I'm a bit stumped about what else I can do now. Should we continue to just do nothing and wait for her to finally approach us? Or should be take more initiative with her and try touching/stroking her? At the moment is just feels like there's no end in sight and she'll be hiding from us forever.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

No, she won't hide forever but it will take a bit of time - maybe a couple of weeks or maybe a couple of months !

Don't worry you're doing all the right things, you just need lots of patience The only other thing I would suggest you try is a wand toy coupled with treats - a combination most young cats feel unable to resist ! A piece of string wiggled along the floor can also be irresistible


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi @Leard and welcome 

I agree with Bertie'sMum. I think you should continue as you have been, spend time in Pepper's room, talking to each other or reading out loud to Pepper so she gets used to hearing your voice. If you read children's stories, or poetry, out loud it can give the voice a nice gentle tone.

Pepper needs to decide for herself when she is ready to come out from her hidey holes and socialise with you. At present she is busy mentally processing all the information she is absorbing about her new environment and her new human companions. She is in the process of deciding if you are to be trusted. Let her take her time. One day she will decide to emerge and you will have your reward for your patience.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

May I also suggest that when there's no one in the room, that you have a radio on playing light classical music. It's soothing for nervous animals.


----------



## Leard (Apr 16, 2020)

Thanks for the advice, seems I'm doing the correct thing. I've bought a pet camera and set it up in the room so we can watch what she does. She's very active at night, walking around the room just generally doing cat things. During the day she usually stays hidden, although she might come out in the evening when we're in the lounge watching TV. How she'll run back to her hiding spot if we approach her room. It's a good indication of how scared of us she is. She seems very alert whenever she hears us talking or moving near the room.


----------

